# Ear handling



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

My girl isn't fond of baths so now she only gets soup bones when it's time for a bath. I can tell she still doesn't like it but she hops in the tub and doesn't give me any problems anymore. In general, finding the motivating treat is what works but my girl doesn't like us messing with her ears either.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

My Buddy had one yeast infection in his ears when he was 4 months old. He never minded when I handled his ears, but even 8 years later he'd run and hide if he saw anyone pick up a white plastic bottle the same size as the ear medicine.


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

Haha those bottles are enough to scar them for life! I think we need to change up the ear wash routine, usually we do it a little bit before bed. I think we need to make it a bigger deal. Ear wash, good bone or really high value treats, then play or a nice walk outside, so he can recover and be happier about the situation. 

Maybe for regular ear handling we have him sit and praise with high value treats if he doesn't move. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brendadavis44 (May 6, 2014)

We use coconut oil on Kiners ears / its a natural anti fungal / Great way to naturally keep there ears clean!


----------



## ARBaumann (Dec 22, 2013)

Very slowly condition him to enjoy the ear handling process. He sees the cotton balls and solution, he gets a treat. Over and over. Then move to, he sits on the ground with you holding these things, he gets a treat, over and over. Then SLOWLY EVEN IF IT TAKES DAYS move to him getting his ears handled.


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

ARBaumann said:


> Very slowly condition him to enjoy the ear handling process. He sees the cotton balls and solution, he gets a treat. Over and over. Then move to, he sits on the ground with you holding these things, he gets a treat, over and over. Then SLOWLY EVEN IF IT TAKES DAYS move to him getting his ears handled.


This is a great idea, I should start doing this now while he doesn't run away at the sight of them. He usually sits and refuses to come closer. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

